# Mahindra 5035 PST/ Wont Reverse



## Eduardo1037 (4 mo ago)

I have a Mahindra 5035 PST that will not go into reverse. Its not the lever, the lever moves to reverse position but tractor will just not move. Replaced forward/reverse cable and that didn't worked. I checked transmission to check gears and everything looks fine. Does anybody have the same problem or a possible solution as to what it could be??

Thanks, 

Eduardo


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

is the shaft that carries the movement into the case moving?


----------



## Eduardo1037 (4 mo ago)

Groo said:


> is the shaft that carries the movement into the case moving?


Yes, it moves. The only other thing I noticed is that on the valve body when you put the shifter in reverse it wont go all the way down.


----------

